# Funny cat stories for new cat magazine



## callmerobinhood (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello all, i am Mel and im a journalism student studying in Exeter. 
i am currently in the process of making a cat magazine called paws! and i wanted to include some owners stories!
i was wondering if you could post me some funny stories of what your cats get up to!
it would be very much appreciated, if you do have the time to do this could you please;
Post your name, the breed of your cat, and where you live, along with the story.
Thank you!!


----------



## ihavecat (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello, i wrote a blog post about some rascally foster kittens (3 siblings) if you want to take a look. 

http://ihavecat.wordpress.com/2009/11/0 ... -thinking/

Also feel free to stop by my I HAVE CAT facebook page - we have close to 3,000 fans and they are always eager to share stories about their cats! 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=1 ... 565?ref=nf

Good luck and hope this helps!


----------

